# Es ist vollbracht (zumindest vorläufig)



## fiseloer (5. Okt. 2014)

Liebe Teichfreunde,

letztes Jahr im August habe ich mich hier erstmalig mit meinem Teichneubau zu Wort gemeldet.
Was mir damals so an Ideen durch den Kopf ging, könnt Ihr gerne hier  https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/da-bin-ich.40057/ noch einmal nachlesen.

Jetzt sind 14 Monate ins Land gegangen und nach etlichen Threads und ständigem Mitlesen im Forum möchte ich Euch meine Teichbaudoku nicht vorenthalten. Dank dieses Forums und auch anderer Quellen ist es doch ziemlich anders gekommen als gedacht, aber lest selbst. 

Zunächst mal die Ausgangslage in Bildern:
 

 

 

Der alte Teich hatte ca. 8000L und war in der Mitte 80cm Tief, abzüglich 10cm Schlamm.

Es wurde geplant, gezeichnet, verworfen, neu geplant, Rat eingeholt, Meinungen verglichen und im März dann zur Schaufel gegriffen.
Zuerst gerodet, Sträucher versetzt, die Reiherabwehr demontiert und die Baustelle vorbereitet.
Ein glücklicher Zufall bescherte mir einen Bagger mit Fahrer und ich ließ gleich noch den Filterkeller bauen.

 

Danach nahmen wir die Ringschalung in Angriff. Ein 30 cm breiter und 40 cm tiefer Betonring sollte den Teichrand bilden.
Wir wussten, dass uns darunter gewachsener Boden mit viel Lehm erwartete und nach dem Ausschachten der 40 cm war klar, dass wir den eigentlichen Teichaushub nur mit weiterer Baggerkraft schaffen würden.  

 

 

Wie man auf dem ersten Bild unschwer erkennen kann, hat es uns die Schalung ganz schön auseinander gedrückt. Wir hatten den Fehler gemacht, den Beton gleich bis zum Rand zu füllen.

Auf Bild 2 könnt Ihr sehen, wie schön das geht wenn man in mehreren Schichten gießt. Da bleibt die Schalung schön stabil und in Form. Da meine Frau was mit "Rundungen" haben wollte haben wir die Schalung aus Hartfaserplatten und Dachlatten erstellt.

 
 

Das soll es zum Einstieg gewesen sein.

In den nächsten Tagen berichte ich weiter.

Liebe Grüße
Klaus


----------



## muh.gp (5. Okt. 2014)

Das könnte richtig interessant werden... Freue mich darauf!

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## krallowa (6. Okt. 2014)

Guten Morgen,

sehr interessante Vorgehensweise , mehr Bilder, mehr Bilder, bitte.


----------



## F.S (16. März 2015)

Bin auch für mehr Bilder!
Interessante Kontruktion


----------



## fiseloer (17. März 2015)

Liebe Teichfreunde,

durch den Tod meiner Mutter und einiger anderer Probleme bin ich leider nicht mehr dazu gekommen, mich weiter um den Thread zu kümmern.

Gerne werde ich im kommenden Monat weiter berichten.

Zwischendurch mal schnell ein Bild, wie es am Ende aussieht.

Liebe Grüße
Klaus


----------



## fiseloer (17. März 2015)

Da ich gerade noch etwas Zeit habe, gibt es noch einen weiteren Bericht.

Das mit der Schalung und den physikalischen Eigenschaften von flüssigem Beton hatten wir ja schon besprochen.
Da wir den Bogen jetzt raus hatten, haben wir Sackweise Fertigbeton im Mischer angerührt, etwas dünner damit er besser fließt. Dann, immer schön langsam in 10cm dicken Schichten in die Schalung gegossen, verdichtet und zwischen jede Schicht 8mm Moniereisen eingebracht.


----------



## fiseloer (17. März 2015)

Und noch ein Bild dazu:


----------



## fiseloer (17. März 2015)

Wie Ihr seht, haben wir uns rund um den alten Teich vorgearbeitet. Die Fische hat es nicht sonderlich gestört. An einer Seite mussten wir den Betonring auf eine Breite von 3m offen lassen, damit der Bagger noch Platz zum arbeiten hatte.
Schweres Gerät am Werk:

Nachdem der Aushub fertig war, haben wir den Betonring geschlossen und erst mal schön abgedeckt wegen Sch....wetter.


----------



## neuling (17. März 2015)

Bin gespannt wie es weiter geht 
Ich muss meine Teichanlage nun bepflanzen 
Wenn jemand noch Pflanzen über hat würde ich mich sehr freuen


----------



## Moonlight (21. März 2015)

Klaus, 
Das sieht Klasse aus. 
Daumen ganz weit hoch 

Mandy 

PS :mein Beileid...


----------



## fiseloer (21. März 2015)

Danke Mandy,
das letzte halbe Jahr war echt übel.
Liebe Grüße
Klaus


----------



## fiseloer (21. März 2015)

Wenn Ihr Euch fragt, was während der Bauzeit aus den Fischen geworden ist, hier die Antwort:

 
   Ein Rechteckpool 2x3m 80cm tief. 4000 Liter vom alten Teichwasser reingepumpt, die Wasserpflanzen dazu alte Filteranlage dran und die Fische hatten ein "Urlaubsquartier


----------



## fiseloer (22. März 2015)

Zurück zur Baustelle.
Der Aushub:
Der Filterkeller war ja schon fertig und daher wusste ich, dass uns ab 50cm Tiefe viel harter Lehmboden und eine Menge Steine erwarten würden.
Damit war die ursprüngliche Idee mit dem Ausschachten per Hand gestorben.

Jetzt wollte ich es richtig machen und orderte erst mal den Bagger und dazu einen kleinen Radlader für den Transport der Erde zum Container.
Ein zweiter Container sollte auf der anderen Seite vom Grundstück stehen, den man aber nur durch eine Gartentüre erreichen konnte.
Daher noch schnell 4 Helfer mit Schubkarren organisiert.
Sagt doch der Baggerfahrer meines Vertrauens zu mir, "wenn Du 35m³ gewachsenen Boden rausholen willst, brauchst Du locker 60m³ Container".
Ich wusste es natürlich besser und hab 5 Container zu je 10m³ bestellt.  
Ostersamstag stand dann an jedem Grundstücksende ein 10m³ Container. Die anderen sollten auf Abruf geliefert werden.

Um 08:00 Uhr waren alle pünktlich zu Stelle und es ging, bei strahlendem Sonnenschein, endlich los.
Der erste Container (mit Radlader) war eine Stunde später voll und wurde sofort gegen den nächsten getauscht.
Der zweite (mit 4 Schubkarren) war nach 2,5 Stunden voll und wurde ebenfalls getauscht.
Container 3 konnte um 11:00 Uhr getauscht werden.
Container 4 (der mit den Schubkarren) war nachmittags voll und blieb bis zum  Montag stehen.
Container 5 war mittags voll und wir hatten noch *eine Menge Erde im Loch*.
Mein Frank (der mit dem Bagger) hat zufrieden gegrinst, sich eine Zigarette gedreht, und mich als "beratungsresistent" (das Originalwort möchte ich hier nicht wiedergeben) bezeichnet.

Zwischenfazit:
*Ostersamstag 12:30 Uhr.*
Die Jungs machen eine wohlverdiente Pause und sonnen sich auf der Wiese.
Ich versuche telefonisch den Containerdienst zu erreichen und mir wird langsam warm, obwohl ich gar nichts gearbeitet habe.
Der Anrufbeantworter sagt mir, dass auch Containerdienste am Ostersamstag mal Feierabend machen.
Wenn da nicht der Termin mit Andre (dem Teichbauer) in der übernächsten Woche gewesen wäre und wenn da nicht noch so viel bis dahin zu machen gewesen wäre und wenn der BaggerFrank auch wochentags gekonnt hätte und wenn.................
Ja dann hätten wir jetzt Feierabend gemacht. Und wenn der Hund nicht geschissen hätte, hätte er den Hasen erwischt!

Leichte Panik steigt in mir auf und ich fahre ohne viel Hoffnung zum Containerdienst.
Dort herrscht reges Treiben. Der Grill ist an, das Bier gekühlt und die Fahrzeuge werden gewaschen.
Ich werfe einen kurzen Blick in meine Geldbörse, setze mein schönstes Lächeln auf schicke erst mal ein freundliches Hallo in die Runde.
Es folgt eine intensive Diskussion meines Problems und eine halbe Stunde später rollt der erste leere Container in Richtung Teichbau.
Meine Männer versprechen, den in einer Stunde voll zu machen. Der Fahrer verspricht in einer Stunde mit einem weiteren leeren Container wieder zu kommen. Was soll ich sagen, alle haben ihr versprechen gehalten.

Um 17:00 ist der 7. Container voll und wir haben mit 35m³ gewachsenem Boden über 60m³ Containerraum gefüllt.

*Fazit:
Wenn Ihr mal einen Teich bauen wollt, oder für sonstige Zwecke ein Loch im Garten buddeln wollt merkt Euch bitte gut:
Wer einen m³ Boden aushebt sollte einen Container für 2m³ bereitstellen.* 

Natürlich gibt es dazu auch noch einige Bilder:


----------



## stony25 (23. März 2015)

Hallo Klaus,
schön ist der Teich geworden.
Der Schweiss hat sich auf alle Fälle gelohnt.

Grüße, Andi


----------



## fiseloer (25. März 2015)

Liebe Teichfreunde,

nach Ostern hatten wir dann noch eine Woche Zeit, am 28.4.14 war der Termin für den Teichbauer/Folienschweißer abgemacht.

Folgende Positionen waren noch zu erledigen:

- Wände und Boden glätten
- größere Steine entfernen
- 2 Bodenabläufe und KG 2000 Rohr einbauen und mit dem Filterkeller verbinden
- 1 Skimmeranschluß und 2 Rückläufe im Filterkeller vorbereiten   
- Loch bohren für Pflanzinsel/Reiherabwehr
- Stromleitung für LED Strahler verlegen
- Teichboden mit einer Schicht Sand abziehen

Ist natürlich alles auf den letzten Drücker fertig geworden und am 28.04.14 stand Andre Oltmanns von der Firma AQUATEC pünktlich auf der Matte.
Aufgrund unseres groben Lehmbodens hatte ich ihn kurzfristig gebeten das dicke 500er Vlies mitzubringen. Als Folie kam 1,5mm PVC zum Einsatz.

Als Andre unsere Baugrube zum ersten mal Live sah, hatte ich das Gefühl etwas weniger Kurven wären ihm lieber gewesen. Als Profi hat er sich davon
aber nicht aus der Ruhe bringen lassen, kurz nachgedacht und schon ging es los.
Als er gegen 9:00 Uhr abends fertig war wusste ich warum ich mich entschieden hatte einen Fachmann zu nehmen und die Folie nebst Vlies nicht selbst zu verlegen. Die Folie hat so gut wie keine Falten und ist 100% dicht. Der Preis für Arbeit und Material waren absolut fair und ich kann Andre ohne Einschränkung weiterempfehlen.


----------



## fiseloer (25. März 2015)

Bilder zu den Folienarbeiten:


----------



## fiseloer (25. März 2015)

Während Andre oben noch schweißt, heißt es unten schon "Wasser marsch" !


----------



## krallowa (26. März 2015)

Super, mehr Fotos, mehr, mehr, bitte


----------



## Tuppertasse (25. Mai 2015)

Super top !!!
Her mit den Fotos! Sieht bestimmt T O P aus


----------



## neutrino (25. Mai 2015)

Hallo Klaus,

sieht klasse aus, Dein Teich.
Brauche Anregungen für unseren Teich, der kurz vorm Entstehen ist:
wie groß ist denn die tiefe Zone? Und wie tief ist die flachere Zone?

VG Birgit


----------



## muh.gp (7. Juni 2015)

Bilder, Bilder, Bilder!!! Geile Story!


----------



## fiseloer (8. Juni 2015)

Hallo Birgit,

die flache Zone ist zwischen 75cm und 90cm tief, wir haben es so gelassen wie der Bagger es ausgehoben hat.
Die tiefe Zone ist etwa 3m x 2m groß und 1,9m tief.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## fiseloer (8. Juni 2015)

Hier noch die letzten Schweißarbeiten und das Ergebniss:

 

 

     

Befüllt habe ich den Teich mit einem c-schlauch der Feuerwehr und einem Standrohr von unserem Wasserwerk.

Am Ende standen 35000 Liter auf der Uhr.


----------



## fiseloer (8. Juni 2015)

Als nächstes wurde die Filterkammer eingerichtet.

Ich habe 2 Bodenabläufe, einen in der Tiefzone und einen in der Flachzone. Zusätzlich einen Skimmer direkt vor dem Filterkeller.
Zurück in den Teich geht es mit 2 Einläufen unter Wasser einen 30cm unter Wasserlinie und einen 70cm unter Wasserlinie. Bei meiner jetzigen Filterkonstruktion ist allerdings nur der tiefere in Betrieb.

Gefiltert wird zunächst mit einem Ultrasieve III fürs Grobe, danach pumpe ich mit einer DM 20000 in einen Ultrabead 100. Der leistet die Biologie und die Feinfilterung.

Dem Ultrasieve habe ich einen 2. Ausgang spendiert. Daran hängt eine kleinere Pumpe, die das Wasser durch eine 75 Watt UVC oberhalb der Wasserlinie in den Teich zurückpumpt.

Die Elektrik im Filterkeller hat mir mein Nachbar gebaut. Der ist Elektromeister im Ruhestand und ein richtiger Profi. Über 3 getrennte Stromkreise werden die Steckdosen versorgt. Wir haben eine Starkstromanschluss für Unvorhergesehenes, eine Zeitschaltuhr die 2 Steckdosen steuert, und einen Notausschalter, der die gesamte Stromversorgung unterbricht und per Relais wieder hochfährt.

Für die Bildersüchtigen gibt es hier noch etwas Material:


----------



## fiseloer (8. Juni 2015)

Für die Technikfreaks hier einige Bilder zur Filteranlage:

Deckel zu.

 

Deckel auf.


----------



## fiseloer (8. Juni 2015)

Vom alten Teich übernommen und etwas erweitert wurde die Reiherabwehr.
Ich hatte vor einigen Jahren innerhalb von 2 Tagen keinen einzigen Fisch mehr im Wasser. Ein in der Nähe brütendes Reiherpärchen hat mit meinen Fischen seine Jungen großgezogen. Ich dachte mir, machst du halt einen Zaun um den Teich! Fehlanzeige. __ Reiher können nämlich durchaus im Wasser landen und mit der Beute wieder durchstarten oder wenn es eine flachere Stelle gibt wo sie stehen können, in Ruhe die Menuekarte studieren.

Also habe ich mir vom örtlichen Stahlbauer einen "Schutzschirm" aus Edelstahl anfertigen lassen. Die einzelnen Stangen waren 6m lang und konnten den alten Teich bequem überspannen. Da der neue Teich etwas größer ausgefallen ist, mussten die Stangen verlängert werden. Jetzt wurde das Ganze so schwer, dass die "Krone" in der Schirmmitte eine zusätzliche Stütze benötigte. Wenn schon, denn schon dachte ich mir und habe an das Stützrohr noch schnell eine Pflanzinsel anschweißen lassen.

Meine Frau kam dann mit der Idee um die Ecke, die Konstruktion müsse jetzt nur noch beleuchtet werden. Also nochmal zum Stahlbauer, die Krone etwas vergrößert, damit die Kabel reinpassen, 3 kurze Rohrstücke angeschweißt und in diese 3 LED Leuchten reingebastelt. 

Auf den letzten Drücker haben wir die Haltestange im Teichgrund einbetoniert und am Morgen bevor Andre mit dem Folienverlegen begann hab ich gerade noch schnell das Elektrokabel eingezogen und bis zum Filterkeller verlegt.

Jetzt sieht das so aus:

 

   


Zum Schluss noch aktuelle Impressionen von heute:


----------



## fiseloer (8. Juni 2015)

Mit der Filteranlage bin ich soweit zufrieden. Die Wasserwerte sind alle im grünen Bereich, das Wasser ist jedoch leicht trüb weil ich in diesem Jahr erstmalig so richtig fette Algen habe.
Die UVC hat schon mehr als 6000 Stunden auf dem Buckel. Neue Röhre ist bestellt.

Außerdem hätte ich gerne etwas mehr Flow. Im Moment schiebe ich so etwa 13-14t Liter pro Stunde durch weil der Beadfilter doch ordentlich Gegendruck aufbaut. Abhilfe soll hier eine BlueEco 320 schaffen. Die liegt schon seit 3 Wochen hier und wartet auf ihren Einbau.

Im Herbst oder spätestens nächstes Frühjahr werde ich auf Trommelfilter und Biokammer mit __ Hel-X umsteigen. Davon verspreche ich mir eine bessere Feinfilterung, mehr Flow und da ich dann mit 2 sparsamen Rohrpumpen in den Teich zurück gehe auch weniger Energiekosten.

Wenn Ihr wollt, lasse ich Euch gerne wissen wie es weitergeht. So ein Teich ist, wie mein Nachbar zu sagen pflegt, ein lebendes Werk und wird wohl niemals wirklich fertig.

Liebe Grüße sendet Euch
Klaus (vom Teichvirus befallen)


----------



## fiseloer (8. Juni 2015)

Hier noch schnell ein Bild von meinem selbstgebastelten Fischspielzeug /Schwimminsel.
Die Fische schieben das Ding ständig quer durch den Teich.


----------



## krallowa (8. Juni 2015)

Hallo Klaus,

du schreibst das du das Wasser in den Filter drückst und dann mit Rohrpumpen wieder raus??
Wie muss man sich das vorstellen?
Oder habe ich da was falsch verstanden?
Welche Pumpen lauen wann und wie hoch ist die Gesamtleistung?
MfG
Ralf


P.s. Fotos und so eine schicke Anlage will ich immer sehen


----------



## fiseloer (8. Juni 2015)

Hallo Ralf,

das hast Du missverstanden. Zur Zeit pumpt die DM 20 das Wasser aus dem USIII durch den Bead zurück in den Teich.
Wenn die neue Filteranlage kommt (Trommler und Biokammer) läuft das Wasser per Schwerkraft in den Trommler und von da in die Biokammer.

In der Biokammer sitzen dann 2 Rohrpumpen die meine beiden 110er Einläufe speisen.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## troll20 (8. Juni 2015)

fiseloer schrieb:


> Wenn Ihr wollt, lasse ich Euch gerne wissen wie es weitergeht


Aber immer doch Klaus, immer her mit den Bildern. An schönen Teich kann man sich doch nie satt sehen.
Wie Stabil ist den dein Reiherschirm? Könnte man dach auch eine große Noppenfolie im Winter drüber ziehen, wie bei einem Zelt?

LG René


----------



## fiseloer (8. Juni 2015)

Hallo René,

der Schirm ist schon recht stabil, die Stangen sind massiv aus 8mm Edelstahl und das Rohr in der Mitte hat 5cm Durchmesser bei 4mm Wandstärke.
Noppenfolie sollte an Sich kein Problem sein. Ich hab jedoch keine Ahnung was passiert wenn es Sturmböen gibt oder eine hohe Schneelast.
Dafür bräuchte man dann wohl einen Statiker.

Gruß
Klaus


----------

